# Olympic souvenirs



## igglepop (5 August 2012)

Going to the parolympics with a friend and want to get my friend a gift when we go, is there any equestrian related gift and if so how much so i can plan.


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

A friend who went to dressage on Thursday said they had clothing for sale but was all very expensive xx


----------



## partypremier (5 August 2012)

Most t shirts were £20, brollies £17, but I got a lapel jumping badge for £7 it has 2012 logo & rider jumping.  Nice momento which you could put on any riding or non riding coat.


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

Did the tshirts that were £20 have a horse logo on at all?


----------



## stolensilver (5 August 2012)

Yes there are equestrian t shirts. I saw some in dark blue with line drawings of horses on them. Very smart. Although the souvenirs are more expensive than t shirts from Primark they are nice and special. I hate feeling ripped off but can cope with paying £20 for an Olympic t shirt.


----------



## partypremier (5 August 2012)

Yep the dark blue one as described would be the one to go for you pay more for official merchandise.  I bought my son a t shirt they are nice quality.


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

Cool, my friends going on Thursday so may ask her to get me something, will prob go just for pin badge I think xx


----------



## igglepop (5 August 2012)

Thanks, all i can see on the website is the horrid logo ones.


----------



## CalllyH (5 August 2012)

I got a lovely key ring for seven quid and it's n equestrian one purple and gold but not the one on the website, it's nice

Some stuff was stupidly price, I'm going to buy a links of London bracelet from there Olympic collection instead


----------



## partypremier (5 August 2012)

They have venue  edition collections of merchandise, the tshirts are different at Greenwich to the website ones.


----------



## tasel (5 August 2012)

Just look here:

http://shop.london2012.com/on/deman...n-Site/default/Search-Show?q=equestrian&sz=20


----------



## LizzieJ (5 August 2012)

They do have loads of stuff that's not on the website at the venues too


----------



## CalllyH (5 August 2012)

Loads is not the right word, they have a few different bits but nothing exciting. The shops at Greenwich we though was the only negative thing about it


----------



## igglepop (6 August 2012)

Thanks, i guess she will have a t-shirt, its a shame joules isn't doing a hoddie or something, i live in my one i got from badminton last year.


----------



## hcm88 (6 August 2012)

Joules have team GB clothing but nothing specific to Olympics as its copyrighted sadly.

I wanted the purple keyring but the queues were horrendous when I was in Greenwich and by the time we got to the front they'd sold out of anything remotely decent. I'm looking on ebay in the hope that one will turn up but sadly I don't think it will! May just have to buy the pictogram set off the online shop but I don't want a pin badge as well as a keyring haha so seems like a waste of money!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (6 August 2012)

The 'venue only' collections are expensive, but as it's my one and only Olympic adventure, I'm happy to shell out for the rip-off prices.

At the four days of the eventing I purchased a 'London 2012' T shirt, which is black with a really fab eventing pictogram in black/gold and purple shaded background. It's a man's shape T, but I thought it was by far the best design. The lady at the checkout said it was proving to be the most popular T shirt! Cost? £28.

I also bought 'venue only' pin badges. They are a boxed set for each equestrian discipline: i.e. Two pins in a small display box (black edged with purple background inside) for pure dressage - one featuring Wenlock on a dressage horse, with the London 2012 logo to one side. The other pin says 'Dressage - Greenwich Park - 02/08-09/08/2012. It also has the official London 2012 logo to one side. 

The Jumping souvenir box has two relevantly themed pins, with the pure SJ dates etc. Likewise for the Eventing box set. Each box has a ribbon on top so you can hang them up as commemorative souvenirs. Each box was £15. 

When added to ticket prices, it is a bit *gulp* worthy, but I'll never know another event like it (being there in person). The wall of sound for the Brits through four days of eventing was AMAZING! So proud to be British and chuffed to bits to have been part of the whole experience.


----------



## Lami (6 August 2012)

John Lewis stores and online have an olympic section. Its mainly general stuff but they do have the keyrings. Might be worth a look.


----------



## JCWHITE (6 August 2012)

The Royal Mint Has a 50p piece with a horse jumping on it. 
Comes posted to you, good idea if you only want something small or have lots of people to buy for.


----------

